# Post-Corona Crisis Plans



## Marauder06 (Mar 21, 2020)

I was on a radio show earlier today and the host asked me what my plans are for "after" corona.  I thought it was a very interesting question.  I have a well-paying government job, in a location that is to date not particularly hard-hit by corona.  So to be honest, it's more of an inconvenience to me at this point.  Assuming this continues to be the case, my priority after corona is going to be to help others get back on their feet.  I'm going to focus on local small businesses, but I'm also not going to overlook the big corporations.  My wife and I agreed that whatever we end up getting from the government in the form of a corona stimulus check, we're going to completely spend on local small businesses.  Eating out in restaurants.  Mom and Pop hardware stores.  Surf and scuba lessons.  Tourist attractions.  Whatever we can do. 

I'm also going to dump some more money into the stock market, although that's also self-serving because I fully expect the market to eventually recover. I'll also buy from Amazon and WalMart too.

We're also going to make some purchases that we may otherwise have put off. We might go ahead and get that new washing machine or TV we were going to hold off on until after the move... heck I might be a new gun. A good gun.

What are your post-corona plans?  What are your assumptions going into that decision-making?


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 21, 2020)

Had a similar discussion at work the other day.  I cancelled a trip I had scheduled for next week.  The virus hit during a time that was Spring Break for many.  A lot of people cancelled their plans as well.  So, as soon as things begin looking up, I'm going to take that trip I had planned.  

The challenge for my work is that I imagine most others will plan immediate time away too.  So, we need to conscious of this as we plan time away once things get back to "normal"; business must still continue to operate.

I'm not at all a fan of these stimulus plans but if it's done, I like the idea of spending it locally on small businesses.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 21, 2020)

Have sex without wearing full PPE.....   

Just joking...we are going on a Family vacation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2020)

I've always considered myself a wanna-be prepper.  I've got a couple months worth of food/water/gas/batteries that I rotate out; so other than the fact that my cigar lounge is closed, this pandemic has been barely an inconvenience to me personally.

That said - assuming we get some sense of normalcy back (and I'm not all that convinced of that right now), I will get better educated on growing/canning food and a more reliable way to purify water if necessary. These masks all the hospitals are trying to get their hands on; and some paper maps...cannot depend that Google will always be there.   I'm not going to become obsessed, but I was only half-joking in my EMP meme.  If the power grid goes down....watch out.

I've observed over the past weeks what panicked people will do in a grocery store with limited supply or what an ignorant population of youths will do when the rules become a barrier to their enjoyment.  Personally I find both groups equally dangerous.

I can sit on my back patio and shoot rabbits and squirrels all day long.  In the safe I've got well over a thousand rounds of 9mm and probably 5x that in .223, but seriously....if it comes to 'that'...well that's a whole level of insanity I just don't even want to get into or think about right now.

At the end of the day, you will never again hear me utter the phrase, "well that can never happen".


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> At the end of the day, you will never again hear me utter the phrase, "well that can never happen".



What about the Vikings winning the Super Bowl?

I think I'm admitting we have a better chance of an EMP event than the Vikings winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2020)

AWP said:


> What about the Vikings winning the Super Bowl?


Damn brother, ya got me there.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damn brother, ya got me there.



And you edited my post? Strong work.



> I think I'm admitting we have a better chance of an EMP event than the Vikings winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2020)

AWP said:


> And you edited my post? Strong work.


Shit!  Obviously unintended.  
That is one game I'll never play here.


----------



## Intel Nerd (Mar 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I've always considered myself a wanna-be prepper.  I've got a couple months worth of food/water/gas/batteries that I rotate out; so other than the fact that my cigar lounge is closed, this pandemic has been barely an inconvenience to me personally.



Under normal circumstances I'd laugh and agree on being on the same page- however this global pandemic struck mid-PCS so my months of food, batteries, medical supplies, etc are split between a warehouse in Texas, and a boat still on the way, all while I'm in AZ... Gotta love having an N95 mask, months of food, medical supplies, and a home gym for quarantine situations only for it to be completely inaccessible..

On the bright side the grocery story here had Woodford Reserve- people seemed interested in clearing all of the shelves of non-essentials instead of the good stuff.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> In the safe I've got well over a thousand rounds of 9mm and probably 5x that in .223, but seriously....


I wish I could do that.  I can never get past a few hundred rounds.  Everytime I try to stock up on ammo, I get to a certain point and just end up shooting it all -- which is awesome fun.  It's a viscous cycle.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m going to get my rear end back in the plane and in the car to see friends and families on weekends. Life is too damn short.


----------



## Dame (Mar 24, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> I’m going to get my rear end back in the plane and in the car to see friends and families on weekends. Life is too damn short.


I tried that. With permission from work even. Soooo, now I'm grounded.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 25, 2020)

Get better prepared. Actively look for an out of EMS, 20 years in PA, my service time, I had enough of medicine. If I dont catch the rona, I would have survived a pandemic, they only come along on this scale every 40 or 50 years. DONE!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 25, 2020)

Dame said:


> I tried that. With permission from work even. Soooo, now I'm grounded.



That's cuz you did that now.  This is the Post-Corona Virus Plans Thread, not the In-The-Middle of the Corona Virus Crisis Plans Thread... 

Silly Dame... 

LL


----------



## SierraWave (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm going to build a true home gym after this blows over. I've done a bunch of bodyweight stuff and upped my running a bit, but I miss squats/deadlifts/bench.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 31, 2020)

Putting some $$ into an index fund, adding to the survival supplies: fire starting, water purification, ammo etc.

Always have enough soap, water, instant foods on hand for a couple weeks. Going to add toilet paper to that list.


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been preparing my post apocalypse play list...figured All Along the Watchtower would be the theme song...Gimme Shelter is on it too...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2020)

Break up with my girlfriend and start fishing in a new hole... thinking once this shit blows over, the rivers and coast may take the place of the bars...see how many college girls are up for making bad life decisions.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2020)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Break up with my girlfriend and start fishing in a new hole... thinking once this shit blows over, the rivers and coast may take the place of the bars...see how many college girls are up for making bad life decisions.



You need a lonely farm girl.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> You need a lonely farm girl.



Them bitches are mean...lol


----------



## Brill (Apr 1, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> You need a lonely farm girl.


----------



## Brill (Apr 3, 2020)

We’re going on a road trip through the “flyover states” and try to inject some cash into gas stations, restaurants, and hotels on the way to Utah.


----------

